# Joint/Muscle pain question



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

I have always kinda had some issues over the past few years with some joint/muscle pains here and there, but chalked it up to aging and/or lack of exercise/stretching etc. 

However, I have been exercising more here recently. I have knee and hip issues that come go. I have never been diagnosed with anything because I have never been to the doctor about it. Well for about 2 weeks now, my knees, hips, low back and butt have been hurting. Knee finally got ok, and they have hurt before but not lasting two or three days at a time. Main thing here lately has been low back and hip, even my butt hurts. Hurts to sit sometimes.

I have tried over the counter pain relievers, like Advil etc, and alternated heat and cold packs. Went to see my massage therapist over a week ago, she gave me a deep tissue massage, thinking I had muscle/joints that needed a good working over. However, I think it made things worse, and a week later, I wouldn't think I should still feel this way. 

She suggested I see a Orthopedic doctor and get a good going over, possible MRI etc. to find out exactly what may or may not be going on. I have an appt later on this week. Yesterday, all I did was go to the grocery store, took the dog to the vet for a check up, did a few things around the house, went to get kids from school, then took daughter to dance. My hips and low back hurt so bad, and to me for no real reason. I feel like I had a workout! Also it makes me feel really tired, no energy. 

I was telling my mother in law about all of this, she has everything under the sun, you name it, she has it.  She told me it almost sounded like Fibromyalgia to her?! :scratchhead:

Never really thought about it, and I doubt thats what it is, but my question is, does anyone else have that? Does it sound like that? Or maybe its sciatica or arthritis! So many things can mimick each other it seems. Also I have had blood work done about a month ago, and all things there seemed ok. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds more like sciatica to me. Nerve runs down spinal column and in the low back, lumbar region, it splits going down into each hip then down to the toes. Over the years, the cartiledge that supports the vertebra can wear thin, which places pressure on the nerve. Once aggravated, a nerve takes months to sooth back down. They don't react like muscle aches.

My bet... Oral steroids combined with PT.

Welcome to middle age!


----------



## anonfrank (Apr 18, 2013)

Fibromyalgia is a disgnosis of exclusion. Your doc will rule out the simple stuff first.

If the pain in the joints themselves, then it is likely exercise induced bursitis (inflammation of lining of joints) or a flare up of osteoarthritis. In that case, the pain from sitting is SI joint (the big joint where your back meets your pelvis in either side). 

If the pain is shooting down the leg from the butt down, or if you have tingling, then it is "sciatica", usually referable to radiculopathy (ie "pinched nerve" in back.

Five days on low dose steroids should do the job, or a strong anti inflammatory. Do see your doc.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I will be headed to the Orthopedic doctor tomorrow. I'm hoping to get some answers, but my guess is, tomorrow ay be just an evaluation type thing, and I'm hoping he will do a MRI soon. I read something about Piriformis Syndrome and I wonder if that is part of my butt issue as well. As far as the Fibromyalgia thing, I heard it can be hard to diagnose as well, so I doubt I have that, but the pain sure leaves me worn out at times.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You better come back and post the dx!

Good luck!


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

So here is how my doc visit went yesterday. He said "sounds" like sciatica. Wants me to do some Physical Therapy. Also he feels my knee issue is unrelated to the rest of my issues. Sent me for X-rays of my knees and back. When I asked the receptionist if they would call me with the X-ray results she said no, we will probably let you know at your next appt in 4 weeks! Ummm NOT! Thats unacceptable. Made me feel like my issues were not that big of a deal. I will be calling within the next few days. I asked if he felt the knee issue was possibly arthritis, he tells me he highly doubts thats the issue. But maybe a small tear in the ligament! Umm ok, well if you think that, then you don't wait to tell someone 4 weeks later! Needless to say, so far I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Thats BS! Call today to get results of exray! No steroids or OTC anti inflammatories?


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> Thats BS! Call today to get results of exray! No steroids or OTC anti inflammatories?


Yes, he did prescribe me steroids and inflammatory meds, sorry forgot about that. However the steroid I have been on before and it wigged me out, wont be taking that again. I will be calling first thing Monday to find out results, I hope they don't give me no lip because I don't need to wait 4 weeks. Ridiculous!


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Update, the doc called me left me a message. He said X-rays show, arthritis in my back and my knees he thinks is mostly inflammation! Wasn't expecting the arthritis in the back really. He said he just wanted to touch base with me, and wanted me to go ahead and start physical therapy, for the sciatica because he said I had some of that going on too, and that he would talk more with me when I come in for my next appt. I kinda feel depressed now, I guess it could have been worse.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Gluten free. Do it for a month. 

It changed my life.

I had stomach pain, joint pain (all over body), jaw pain, headaches, foggy brain, etc.

All gone within a week or so. I haven't had gluten in about a year now and I have my life back.

It's a bit of a hassle in the beginning to know what you can and can't eat, but it's gets easier and there are TONS of good gluten free things out there now. So worth it.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Gluten free. Do it for a month.
> 
> It changed my life.
> 
> ...



Want my wife to try this for her fibro. Got any good diet references for this?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, first thing, buy some Udi's bread (great toasted or not toasted)...at whole foods, trader joe's, etc. Worth it so you don't feel deprived.

Then google "gluten free grains". 

Gluten-Free Food and Recipes | NFCA

That's a good site to tool around on.

Read EVERY label. MOST things are very good about writing allergens on the back. You learn what you can and can't eat. If in doubt, go without. 

They have cake mixes and cookie mixes and brownie mixes that are gluten free. SO GOOD 

Many stores even mark what is gluten free. It's so easy. Just go to the store and be aware of gluten free items and you'll see.

It truly changed my life. I didn't think it would. My mother BEGGED me to try it. SO I finally did...and whoa. Amazing.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

But it needs to be 100% gluten free. Gluten is an inflammatory. And now with GMO wheat, it's bad.

Corn is ok. Rice....quinoa....almond flour....they have gluten free flour (i make YUMMY breaded fish)....

But if I DO get glutenized (haha), I feel it almost instantly in my body. I ache for a day or two until it's out of my system.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Have you tried going to a chiropractor? 
I and so much trouble with back pain and also no strength at all after one month of treatment it was so muc better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I was going to suggest diet too but TG beat me to it.

What I did was go clean for 2-4 weeks. Just meat, veggies, eggs, etc. Then I added in foods one by one like you do with babies to see what the affect was.

My top "poisons" are gluten and aspartame. I don't have to go completely cold turkey on gluten but I do have to seriously moderate it. It doesn't make me feel very good at all.

I also limit sugar (many fruits) and other chemicals like MSG. I do this for mood and anxiety not join pain.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Gluten free. Do it for a month.
> 
> It changed my life.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the replies. Actually gluten free is something I have wanted to try for awhile now, and just never have. Gluten can be such an issue for some people, I would be willing to try it.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

mablenc said:


> Have you tried going to a chiropractor?
> I and so much trouble with back pain and also no strength at all after one month of treatment it was so muc better.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I went to a chiropractor years ago, for some neck issues, I swore I would never go again. I didn't care for it. Although, I know many people who go and love them. I do believe they can do some people some good. 

I know they now have new ways of doing thing to, where they have hand held devices that do some adjustments depending on what the issue is. I'm not a fan of manually adjusting, but who knows maybe I should give it another try.


----------



## Delmar555 (Jun 18, 2013)

Lack of the exercise can also cause some joint and muscles pain. 
You should start some regular exercise plan to relieve your muscles and joint pain. You can also use omega 3 and olive oil to control all joints and muscles pain. 

adamprowse


----------



## CondorTX19 (Jun 19, 2012)

AgentD said:


> I went to a chiropractor years ago, for some neck issues, I swore I would never go again. I didn't care for it. Although, I know many people who go and love them. I do believe they can do some people some good.
> 
> I know they now have new ways of doing thing to, where they have hand held devices that do some adjustments depending on what the issue is. I'm not a fan of manually adjusting, but who knows maybe I should give it another try.


What about the chiropractor did you not like? I am a chiropractor. Most all chiropractors seem different in there technique. I would try another one and see. I have successfully treated hundreds of patients with the same complaint as yours as well as having the same issue myself. People must watch out for activities that cause problems to reoccur, i.e. job, bad mattress, golf, etc. One of the worst things people can do is to pop or adjust themselves repeatedly. 

If having your neck adjusted hurt and scared you then I would suggest that the Chiropractor was to aggressive with you. Find one that is more gentle with you. Having the low back and Sacroiliac's joints adjusted is much less frightening. Activator is an adjustment with an instrument. I use it sometimes on patients but prefer manual adjusting for most patients. 

relying on medication to mask the problem is only a short term answer, thou in conjunction with adjustments can speed your recovery. Oral steroids can cause you to become diabetic. Not good if this side effect happens.


----------



## ShockwaveRider (Jun 21, 2013)

AgentD said:


> I read something about Piriformis Syndrome and I wonder if that is part of my butt issue as well.


I've had that and I know it's not fun (or funny), at all.

"A pain in the ass".

I went to physical therapy and was directed to some stretching exercises that DRAMATICALLY reduced Piriformis Syndrome. I mean, the improvement was nothing short of dramatic. And the exercises were actually kind of fun and relaxing.

I have joint pain at times too. Don't rule out gout. If you have elevated uric acid levels in your blood, gout can attack any joint in your body, not just your big toe. Are you fat? (I am.)

Best of luck.


----------

